# New Fishy! :D Need help naming.



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I got a betta!

Recently, I posted on the Betta Habitats forum to make sure my set up would be okay and to get everyone else's opinions. Except, when I posted about it, I had gotten the size of the bowl wrong. Instead of being a 3 gallon like I had thought, it was a 4 gallon!

It's heated, and will eventually have a light. I'm going to check out Walmart tomorrow to see if I can find a clip on light that I can clip onto my dresser mirror and shine into the bowl so he can have some lighting during the day.

He's a red, white, and blue veiltail. I went to a local fish specialty store that I had stumbled upon with one of my friends, and while looking around, I found him in the betta section. I didn't have any money on me at the time, so I couldn't get him, and I was really upset. He was so pretty and wiggly and adorable. Today, a few days after I had gone with my friend, I went back to the fish store and searched through the betta cups, and finally found him.

I'll definitely be shopping at that place from now on. The employees know their stuff and take really good care of their fish. All the bettas are big, happy, healthy, and just look so much healthier than the ones at Petsmart. Not one dead betta in this place. I was really impressed. Plus, everything there was cheaper than at Petsmart. <3

Now time for a photo dump!

Meet my new little guy. <3 He needs a name!

In the car, on the way home.









His bowl









When I first put him in the tank after acclimating. He went right over to the plant to hide.


















Then he came out to say hi!


















Any ideas for names for him?


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

What a beautiful fish! His colors are cool. Maybe name him Marlon? He's nice.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

beacon said:


> What a beautiful fish! His colors are cool. Maybe name him Marlon? He's nice.


Thanks! I feel in love with him when I first saw him, and I was so glad he was there when I went back. I do like that name, so I'll definitely consider it. :3


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

gratz on the fish. How about the name Destiny, Fortune, or Fate, since you came back for him a few days later and he was still there, it was "fortunate" that you two must be "destined" for eachother by "fate". hehe. Btw, is that your boyfriend's car? I can tell its a 5-spd shift stick, what kind of car is it?


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

GoodMorning said:


> gratz on the fish. How about the name Destiny, Fortune, or Fate, since you came back for him a few days later and he was still there, it was "fortunate" that you two must be "destined" for eachother by "fate". hehe. Btw, is that your boyfriend's car? I can tell its a 5-spd shift stick, what kind of car is it?


Actually, it's an automatic. It's my mom's car. I don't have a boyfriend.  The car is a Kia Optima, 2012.

I like the names, too. Thanks.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

If you are in a state that has a Meijers, they carry an LED clip on light. Around $8.99 or there is something like this http://www.amazon.com/Penn-Plax-Aqu...14951&sr=8-21&keywords=aquarium+clip+on+light


Or simply buy a desk lamp, with a small wattage bulb and sit next to it.


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

I like Fate too. He's a very beautiful betta fish!


----------



## UserNamesAreTooOverrated (Jan 26, 2013)

He looks like a Benji. Or an Elvis.

He's very lovely. :]


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I have never seen a bowl that big ... He looks quite happy  I love the plant ... What kind is it?


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Rainbow.  or indigo.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

UserNamesAreTooOverrated said:


> He looks like a Benji. Or an Elvis.
> 
> He's very lovely. :]


Thanks!  I like the names.



Elliriyanna said:


> I have never seen a bowl that big ... He looks quite happy  I love the plant ... What kind is it?


The plant is some mind of fake plant I found at Petsmart. It with all of the really tall ones. I had to cut an inch off of it to make it fit though. It's really soft. He loves it. 



Hopelessaddict101 said:


> Rainbow.  or indigo.


I'll think about those names too, thanks.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I want a bowl like that.....Really pretty betta too! I have the same plant!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Fishybitty said:


> If you are in a state that has a Meijers, they carry an LED clip on light. Around $8.99 or there is something like this http://www.amazon.com/Penn-Plax-Aqu...14951&sr=8-21&keywords=aquarium+clip+on+light
> 
> Or simply buy a desk lamp, with a small wattage bulb and sit next to it.


Sadly, we don't have a Meijers. I don't think that light would work anyway. o3o It looks like it just slides onto the edge, and this bowl has a rim that curves in. I got a lamp from Walmart that can clip onto stuff like desks, headboards, and stuff. I stuck it to my dresser drawer and bent it over the bowl so he has light now. It makes the bowl warmer too. 



SharkyTheBetta said:


> I like Fate too. He's a very beautiful betta fish!


Thanks!



eemmais said:


> I want a bowl like that.....Really pretty betta too! I have the same plant!


Thanks! 

It's a 4 gallon bowl. I was really surprised that it was actually a 4 gallon instead of 3. Got it for $17.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

He is beautiful! He look very similar to my old Crowntail! Since he is Red, White and Blue the first thing that came to my mind was something Patriotic, Like Patriot. =)


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

TwilightNite said:


> He is beautiful! He look very similar to my old Crowntail! Since he is Red, White and Blue the first thing that came to my mind was something Patriotic, Like Patriot. =)


Funny, I was going to recommend that same name. :lol:


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

I would say Rebel lol but thats the southerner coming out in me


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

TwilightNite said:


> He is beautiful! He look very similar to my old Crowntail! Since he is Red, White and Blue the first thing that came to my mind was something Patriotic, Like Patriot. =)


Thanks! I actually just thought about that name before I read your post. 



rubinthebetta said:


> Funny, I was going to recommend that same name. :lol:


I'll probably name him Patriot. 



JadeSparrow said:


> I would say Rebel lol but thats the southerner coming out in me


He hasn't done anything to show he's a rebel yet. xD Other than spitting his food out at me.


----------



## MrBubbles (Jan 27, 2013)

Name him *Mr. WigglesWorth* he's wiggly right?


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

jerry the 5


----------

